# Building kitchen table to support granite countertop



## borocay (Jun 10, 2009)

I am remodeling my kitchen and have a dilemma with installing a granite counter-top to be used as a dining table. Our house has a support pole exactly in the area that a table would go. I had a structural engineer come out and he said that it can't be removed without major remodeling because it supports the beam running the span of the kitchen and den area. So I am stuck with having to deal with building a table around the pole. Right now I have a small table made out of wood and laminate. My question is what type of support do I need to support a granite counter top. I know it's heavy and I don't want to build anything that is too bulky since the area is small to begin with. I would prefer support legs only, but since the granite would have to be cut to fit around the pole I am sure that would affect the structural integrity of the granite. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## kaschmid3 (Jan 28, 2013)

How about bigger corbels on 4 sides for support either way I would ask your closest granite fabricators might need stiffening rods


----------



## rehab addict (Feb 27, 2013)

Have you considered Granite Transformations? Much lighter in weight than granite, toughest countertop you can have.


----------



## 4reel (Mar 3, 2013)

*Granite top*

You will have to make a table that will fit under the granite. Unless it is going to be round. Looking at the room with wood everywhere it seems a bit out of place. A nice wood table that can fit around the post or?


----------



## arianaI (Mar 7, 2013)

Here are some alternatives to granite; some of them are much lighter than granite, also cheaper.
http://www.kitchencabinetkings.com/blog/granite-countertop-alternatives/


----------

